# old dirty nuts...



## sbusiello (Aug 2, 2013)

All

I just started doing restos, learned a lot already and have been asking everyone a million and 1 questions  thank you for being patient.

*I was wondering if everyone used the old nuts/bolts or replaced with new after reassembling the bike?* I have seen a lot of posts where people will cut them off, so this is making me think this isnt a big sticking point.

I intend to reuse where i can and a 20hour dip in vinegar seems to do the trick even on the toughest rust jobs.

Thanks!


----------



## Waterland (Aug 2, 2013)

Unless the nuts and bolts are stripped or rusted so bad that they don't work, I always reuse original hardware.  If you're going for a complete 100% restoration, then you might want brand new hardware that doesn't have wrench marks.  I like to keep my bikes as original as possible so I rarely replace hardware unless it's missing entirely.  I usually just soak parts in simple green for a couple days and that cleans off any grease, paint or rust that may be present.


----------



## Boris (Aug 2, 2013)

Lots of experts here on that subject.


----------



## bike (Aug 2, 2013)

*Reuse!!!!!!!*

whenever possible


----------



## Iverider (Aug 2, 2013)

Recycle for sure. Vinegar will actually remove a small amount of metal if you leave it in too long causing you to have loose nuts.

You might try evaporust for zero metal dissolving. It just removes rust and leaves clean metal behind. It costs much more than Vinegar, but you can just put it in a jar and dip stuff in it, derust, and reuse the liquid over and over until it becomes less effective.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 2, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Lots of experts here on that subject.




I might have known you'd go there. I will confess to a snicker when I read the title.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 2, 2013)

reuse...patina is peerless


----------



## vincev (Aug 2, 2013)

I am surprised Dave didnt wreck this thread.Dave,you are losing your annoying trait.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 2, 2013)

I always re-use, unless it isn't savable. It is only original ONCE!!!!


----------



## sbusiello (Aug 2, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks all. I agree with the reuse whenever possible.

Thanks i didnt know vinegar would actually kill the metal if left to long. [ and i put this on my salad! ] i have been doing it just over night and then i give it a scrub with a wire brush and *most* everythign comes off.

I made a lot of "dirty nut" jokes to my wife these last few days. Now i am just getting stares if i even try to say "nut".


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 2, 2013)

sbusiello said:


> I made a lot of "dirty nut" jokes to my wife these last few days. Now i am just getting stares if i even try to say "nut".




...let's not even talk about greasing our nuts then.


----------



## spoker (Sep 24, 2014)

mine have been rusty for along time,ever since my wife ran away with my girlfriend!


----------



## partsguy (Sep 25, 2014)

I've known some girls who were taught well how to clean and polish nuts...show quality work, too!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 25, 2014)

If your going for original remember they did not use phillip head screws.


----------

